# Trespasser fishing Question



## Bowfising14ft (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi all, We own some land down the road from are house and these people think they can fish and use my land as they please, I want to put a end to it this year. They have fished almost all my fish out of my pond. The pond had the bigest buelgale and bass I have ever seen in it. I have never fished my pond and all my fish are gone now I'm pissed. I also plan on fixing up my milk house this year and putting a work shop to work on vintage outboard motors and motorcycles. 

So how do I post no trespassing signs? I only have a issue with the front few acres so can I just put signs in that part? How many do I need per acre? 

Is there any fishing laws that would help me get these people to stop fishing or a fine or ticket?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Contact your local CO and discuss with him.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

That is something dead short should be able to advise on.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

This is how the statute is written.....if it's not a big chunk of property it shouldn't take many signs. Call the RAP line and have a CO stop out. Let them know the problem and who is allowed to be there. Be prepared and willing to prosecute. Have you talked with the neighbor? It's not necessary...just curious. 

324.73102(1) The property is posted in a conspicuous manner against entry. The minimum letter height on the posting signs shall be 1 inch. Each posting sign shall be not less than 50 square inches, and the signs shall be spaced to enable a person to observe not less than 1 sign at any point of entry upon the property.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

I was waiting for dead short to reply, please tell us the rest of the story. Did you just purchase this land? Why is this now an issue? Do you know who is fishing and don't want to and have not told them to stop? There is more to this story then you wanting to refurbish the milkshed that has nothing to do with local kids fishing out your farm pond that they have been doing for years before just purchased it (just my wild guess). 

Be 100% honest with your situation and you will get 100% straightforward advice from the CO's that are on this forum and just giving their time to help out.


----------



## Bowfising14ft (Nov 17, 2016)

This has been an issue for a few years now. The people across the road have fished out almost all the fish they have been told not to fish over there. The piece of land has been in the family for 4 generations and no one has ever been aloud to fish over there so that should not be an issue. I'm just trying to see what legal actions I could take if need be to get these people off my land.

I plan on catching them a few times this year before I take any legal action. I know they have try to make up a lie and say my grandmother said they can fish there. 

The pond is close to the road, but you still have to know its there to see it. Another option we have thought about is building a fence around it to keep people out. 

The milk house is next to the pond and sense these people are over there all the time my worrie is the would steal stuff as I'm trying to fix it up. 

I guess I didn't explain my self well enough.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Get some trail cams and lots of no trespassing signs .Don't be afraid to prosecute sounds like they don't take you seriously .


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

So you have a neighborhood problem that you are not willing to deal with face to face and just close down, so are looking for some miracle cure. Not happening, your neighborhood, make friends with them or forever live in the bed you made.

Trust me, if you go the legal route as your first move and you live next door without trying everything, even sharing a couple brews with them, you will never win this war.


----------



## Bowfising14ft (Nov 17, 2016)

I see your point, but sometimes there are people who you just can't reason with. These people have been told they are not aloud on my property. I don't plan on taking the legal root right away, but wanted to see what the options for that are. I also don't live on the property it is down the road from my house.


----------

